
Will we have enough clean energy? - psadri
There’s lots of open land in the world.  Is 100% clean, plentiful energy simply a matter of covering enough of it with solar panels?  I know storage is an issue (for nights and cloudy days) but with nearly infinite clean energy, surely we can solve those as well - even inefficiently?  Basically, should we be very optimistic about the future?
======
maxharris
Quite a few people think that there has been a breakthrough in nuclear fusion
at MIT. This is a video of Dennis Whyte, director MIT's Plasma Science and
Fusion Center:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpqA8yG9T4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkpqA8yG9T4)

Whyte's team founded a company, Commonwealth Fusion Systems, which is actually
building the stuff in that video:
[https://finance.yahoo.com/news/commonwealth-fusion-
systems-r...](https://finance.yahoo.com/news/commonwealth-fusion-systems-
raises-115-125900198.html)

